# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  Konsultasi renovasi kolam 550 x 165

## medicineman

Permisi suhu, sifu, om sekalian.

Saya kebetulan belum lama ini mengamankan sebuah rumah yang sudah memiliki kolam existing.
Sepertinya bekas kolam renang jejadian yang gagal dipakai, namun dialih fungsikan menjadi kolam ikan.

Berbekal pengalaman amatir pelihara ikan sedari bangku SD, maka saya  menyadari bahwa kolam tersebut perlu direnovasi sedemikian rupa agar di  kemudian hari dapat menampung koi (ataupun bersama ikan  pajangan/peliharaan lainnya yang kompatibel) dengan efektif, efisien  serta praktis.

Berikut penampakannya :
Size P550 x L165, kedalaman T90



Dengan desain yang ada (terdapat bottom drain tapi sangat kecil dan  terhubung untuk filter drum/pressurised dan unitnya sudah hilang,  pompanya juga tewas) maka jelas harus memasang bottom drain baru,  membuat filter chamber dengan sistem backwash dan paling bagus jika  diperdalam lagi sedikit.

Berikut hasil coret-coret saya



Angan-angan nya diperdalam hingga 150cm (kotor). Atau jika damage terlalu besar maka opsional 100cm (bersih), karena tetap harus membuat plumbing backwash, menggempur lantai untuk membuat bottom drain dan menyesuaikan kemiringan dasar.

Mohon masukan nya

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

6. Ada opsi ketinggian filter gantung dan agaknya nanti saya harus minta tolong pakar autocad untuk bantu prediksi tampilan mana yang lebih manis dan tak menghalangi padangan ke kolam dari aneka sisi (kecuali pandangan dari lt 2 yah tentu kehalang) beserta pertimbangan2 lainnya.

Opsi 1 digantung sekitar 20cm dari bibir kolam... sepertinya blocking ke kolam nya 

Opsi 2 digantung sekitar 50cm, keliatannya OK







Opsi 3 digantung sekitar 80cm dan looking so good... tapi bisa jadi juga ketinggian posisinya

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tantowijaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tantowijaya

Kayaknya terlalu banyak yg harus dibongkar yah
Saya yakin itu tembok pasti dari bata
Kalau mau dibuat balok dan kolom, struktur dinding harus dibongkar smua kayaknya
Balok bagusnya nyambung dari kolom terkiri dan terkanan biar kuat
Agak banyak kerjaan jadinya, berantakan juga
Itu tegel lantai yg di depan bisa dicari pengganti yg sama persis ga ?
Mending gali disana lalu nutupnya dibuat kamuflase tegel yg dialasin papan kasi engsel
Kayaknya kerusakan lebih minim
Tapi resikonya tinggi air kolam harus turun dikit lagi

Saya ga yakin gantung2 air diatas, cuma susu yg yakin digantung

 ::

----------


## tantowijaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tantowijaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Progressnya di update di sini ya om.  Semoga lancar renovasinya

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gunche

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gs2014

Mantep om design kolamnya. Sukses om

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## YOEDH

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stradivari

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stradivari

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Ok.. saatnya mempersiapkan kolam ini dan mengeluarkan penghuni yang sudah setia selama 2 bulan membantu mengisi kolam dan membasmi nyamuk sebagainya.

Build progressnya akan saya share untuk keperluan dokumentasi dan juga masukan-masukan penting yang mungkin terlewat.



Ini dia grow out 2 bulan dengan hasil tosai ecek-ecek yang tumbuh gemuk-gemuk. Yah... ada juga yang jadi agak buncit memang  ::

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Elecson

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## interisti

Mantab om, sukses renov kolamnya  :Thumb:

----------


## shreddymaster

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agusta_17

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## interisti

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Betul om, tapi saya pusingin posisi filter yang kemudian lebih pendek dari kolamnya, nah tidak mungkin karena nanti malah banjir.
Atau opsi lain kolamnya lebih dangkal, nah ini juga balik lagi seperti kolam awalnya.

Jika dibuat elevated alias naik keatas semuanya maka gang nya juga jadi extra sempit, akses kegiatan rumah akan terganggu. 

Solusinya untuk dapat ruang filter gede dan kolam sebesar mungkin hanya seperti sekarang ini. 
Cara lain agak extrem, gang nya dibuat meningkat pula 40-50cm, tapi ini nanti akses jalanan jadi ribet, karena harus naik turun trap tangga.

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

om Fajar,

Wah saya tetep balik lagi jadi pasukan pemuja dakron dong?  :: 
he he he...
mungkin nanti diselipin di proses polishing, atau taroh aja di bakki untuk bantu trap fine particles.

btw saya belum pakai RDF, tapi bisa diretrofit kemudian hari. Mungkin nungguin kreasinya om frenky?
Masih menganut less moving parts nih.

----------


## stradivari

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Saatnya membuat got bingkai, buat menyelipkan kaca pengatur aliran (deflector panel) dan kaca buat pintu air (sluice gate)


  Kalau kolam dan filter anda agak terlindung dari sinar matahari  langsung sehingga perubahan suhu tidak extrem maka pemasangan kaca yang  ditempel mati boleh dengan cara di plester saja supaya gampang.


  Jika kolam dan filter lama kejemur sebaiknya pasang dengan sealant,  karena penyusutan dan pemuaian antara beton dengan kaca berbeda (takut  pecah).

jarak double wall pilihan saya adalah 12cm, agar potensi upgrade turnover hingga 2x volume kolam dapat tercapai tanpa drawdown parah.
Adapun BD 4inci dan dibantu 2 buah skimmer (bisa cabut 1 jadi mid intake) ukuran 2 inci

Mohon dikoreksi jika kurang tepat.

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vap

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Bikin konstruksi airlift dari pipa 3 inci, 4 inci dan 5 inci

Saya membuat pressure chamber menggunakan parts PVC sheet yang dibolongi dengan mata bor dan pipa PVC.
Kemudian dirangkai dengan pengaman lem sealant supaya bisa dibongkar kembali untuk maintenance jika diperlukan (knock down)

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## afriansyah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Update terakhir masih saya cycle sambil nunggu finishingan rumah kelar, barulah kemudian kolamnya akan menyusul progress pararel.
Seperti saya update terakhir di 22 agust.
Yang mana rumah akan tuntas dalam hitungan minggu kedepan, namun tukangnya kolam masih aja kelabakan merampungkan project lainnya yang terhambat akibat cuaca buruk tak menentu.

Mudah-mudahan tidak terlalu mundur, agar saya tidak perlu sampai memberikan penalty akibat project terbengkalai.
Maklum saat ini saya masih dihutangi tutup filter (safety hazard nih jika filter dibiarkan terbuka) dan finishing kolam beserta detail touch up nya.

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vap

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gunche

ayuk di update donk Om kolamnya saat ini...
pingin rasanya punya kolam bagus rapih seperti itu....

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gunche

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vega85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vega85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Kalau buat sekat naik turun sebaiknya pakai yang tebel om. 
Terutama di sekat pemisah chamber, karena beban yang harus ditanggung saat menguras 1 chamber saja sementara chamber lainnya ada air, itu sangat gede.

Bagus lagi jika kombinasi, hanya pelat pengarah aliran saja yang akrilik/PVC sheet sementara sekat pemisah chamber mayoritasnya masih pakai konstruksi yang kuat seperti cor beton (tebal 6-7cm cukup) atau bata semen.
Terjamin kekuatannya untuk jangka panjang.

----------


## putrahadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vega85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

> Feeding time.
> 3 ekor utsuri baby sudah saya masukkan ke kolam.
> 
> Kemarenan juga ada nambah 10 kantong lava rock dan 8 karung jaring bioball rambut.
> Semoga menambah kapasitas cling-cling di kolam 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99Thwcr2aj4


keren om kolamnya

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Adm Gading Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

@Om LDJ, udah ditagihin sama om davin dkk nih... hahaha

Tapi apa daya rumah kosong dibuatin kolam sehingga daulat PV untuk undian KC 22 ekor belom berani saya terima.

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robbi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andidarmali81

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

@om andi
Hanya berusaha memelihara om. Eh taunya banyak ikan yang respon nya positif

@om gizza,
Ini aslinya ikan-ikan saya kan non bloodline dan kurang jelas, saya sudah eliminasi yang kurang menjanjikan dari 40 sisa 28 ekor saja sekarang.
Syukurlah jika dinilai cukup mantap dari apa yang masih tersisa.

----------


## Movenpick7

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rendy_

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

@om frozbitez,
Thx om. Ini selain planning serta desain, ada andil pengerjaan oleh tukangnya juga  :Clap2: 


@om rendy,
Ini dia tampangnya om.
Hasil saya ngoplos coating sendiri dengan bahan-bahan pilihan.
Sementara buat konsumsi pribadi dulu, belum siap dibagi-bagi buat trial, sharing dan sebagainya.

Sampai efek nya jelas saya saja sendiri yang uji jangka menengah-panjang, kuatirnya ada yang teriakin penyesatan lagi.

Sejauh ini signifikan ke pigmen orenji dan mulai menyusul improve juga ke pigmen merah (beni).
Mungkin sampai 1 bulan ya baru bisa disimpulkan improve nya sampai seperti apa.


Masuk autofeeder

----------


## rendy_

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mobilehongyen10

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Septian_Bsp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Update awal November 2017.
> 
> Sebagian ikan-ikan lama kena eliminasi ke kolam orang, sementara saya memulai lagi dengan ikan kecil dari hasil lelang dealer beberapa farm jepang.
> Sepi lagi dah kolamnya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menunggu lagi penampakan kolam yang mulai cukup besar ikan nya dalam 6 - 9 bulan kedepan


Cakep ommmm

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kacanggaring

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugarkids

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

> Om medicineman, kmrn cat hitamnya pake apa? Dibiarkan berapa hari baru diisi air? Trus kalo saya liat posting proses om, setelah di cat langsung isi air tanpa kuras lagi ya?


Cat nya pakai mowilex akrilik om dan berfungsi baik.
Tapi kalau suruh balik saya akan pakai flexycoat aja karena lebih bagus.

Prosesnya setelah cat kering kemudian dicuci dengan busa spon, airnya buang semua.
Lantas baru isi media dan isi air, putar pompa 2-3 hari baru masuk ikan tester

----------


## sugarkids

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## joshe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## joshe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ferdi46

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## avidsaja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Makin jumbo aja Koi nya, Om...

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sportline

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

